

How to connect your home appliances to the Internet of Things - harrydoukas
http://www.kurzweilai.net/how-to-connect-your-home-appliances-to-the-internet-of-things

======
bdfh42
There seems to be a growing drive by businesses to promote their own
particular view of the "Internet of Things" and to then act as the gatekeepers
- making sure all traffic (and thus presumably control) runs through their
servers. I have some sympathy - it does look like a strong business model in
an age when micro electronics are commodities and priced accordingly.

This is why I am a fan of the EVE approach [
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ciseco/eve-alpha-
raspber...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ciseco/eve-alpha-raspberry-pi-
wireless-development-hardwa/posts/348796) for a cows point of view] where ones
"things" can connect without third party intervention (or control).

